# Shooting for Competition, Fun, Defense, Work....



## Akula (Feb 10, 2004)

In reading through these various threads, it seems that a lot of the posts refer to defensive situations, choice of guns and that sort.  

What I am curious about is:  How many people use guns for competitions (either target or tactical), and what are your preferred weapons for those events?  Feel free to include shooting practice in non-competition situtions (hunting, target, etc...)

I'll go first.
1.  I currently compete in 10 meter airpistol and use a Steyr LP-10.  I know, some people don't really consider this 'real shooting' but it's fun, the ammo is inexpensive, and I can practice in my house.   This also translates fairly well to a Feinwerkbau AW93 .22LR pistol (still saving up to buy my own.)
2.  For 100 and 200 meter shooting for fun, I use a scoped Thompson Contender .223 rifle.  You get really good accuracy without an incredibly large price tag. 
3.  Currently looking at getting a custom made Palma rifle - 7.62x51mm.   Use this when you want to really get out there - competitions go up to 1000 yards *with open sights* .
4.  Also have access to an accurized .45 ACP, but have yet to really get into that.

Anyway, I'm curious what other people are using, and how they're using them.


----------



## loki09789 (Feb 10, 2004)

Not now, but when I was in the MP's we use to go to The Adjudant General's shooting competition (NY guard hosted)

we focused on the 92F, or M9 pistol, since we carried it more often that the M16a2.  It was suppose to be a tactical shooting competition, but it was more of a timed range shoot with fixed targets shaped like bad guys.  

Currently, I focus more on shotgun w/spread and slug for hunting prep/ but the skill could parallel home defense if necessary.


Paul M


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 13, 2004)

I don't participate in competitions.  I don't have the time right now to devote to that.

However, I do go to the range to practice target shooting as well as use the live-fire simulation video drills.  They do have a tactical set-up (for learning to move from cover to cover and from different positions).

The simulation drills and the set-up are frequently used for LE and SWAT training and is pretty tough.

I do need to go more often than I currently do though.

- Ceicei


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 14, 2004)

I like to shoot just to shoot.....I am a big fan of rimfire guns simply because of reduced shooting costs and increased "fun factor."  Currently playing with: Walther P22 (highly recommend); Kimber Rimfire Match (jury is still out; more finicky than the walther with feed/function..but way more accurate).  Old standard rifle is a much worked over 10/22; new toy is a Marlin .17 (cross-over as a hunting gun, but been too snowy to get out and test it...)
I usually take one centerfire pistol with me on any given day to really work with; I try to start at least every other session with 50-100 rounds through a primary carry gun.


----------

